# Ever had any proper pet disasters?



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

I have  We used to keep sharks and stingrays, but the stingrays always died. They are not at all hardy and die when stressed so they come with no guarantee at all, bought one for £350 and it was dead by the time i got it home, it was fine in the shop and the shop is only 5 minutes away but the stress of moving from A to B was too much and it popped its cloggs. Another one seemed fine, he was feeding from my hand, happy to be stroked, but died over night - water was perfect as not only was i testing it everyday i got it tested by a specialist vet when it had died. They put it down to stress 

You ever had any bad luck with pets?


----------



## slither (Jun 20, 2007)

I once tried to breed my own crickets. Never got it right, the eggs, hundreds of them over time, always went wrong. Not much of a disaster and not expensive, but I don't think I've failed so badly at anything else. Always did well with fruit flies and my mantids.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

No really no, other than a few rescues that were too far gone and didn't make it, but that wasn't a disaster, they had a better chance with us than where ever they were previously.

Mason


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

Really no? Just how much more than no is that? :lol2:


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

WeThePeople said:


> Really no? Just how much more than no is that? :lol2:


LOL. Should have read:

NOT really no.


:lol2:

Mason


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

urm no no real diasters to be honest well cant think of any!:no1:


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

I had a miniature shetland colt run up the stairs in my mums house once she never found out but that was a nightmare I brought him and my other one up to the house to hose them in the garden but he untied his lead rein and off he shot

We got him down the stairs before mum got home but he was kicking and squealing all the way, they arent as dumb as you'd think, lol. Fortunately his bowel was apparently empty so there was no evidence


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

im having troubles getting my colony of lobster roaches to er,, do anything..i think that will end disastourous..


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

errr i have bad time with crickets also....they escape and end up hoovered up or squished or in cats belly.
errr when i was little i waas cleaning goldfish out and mum said top it up with some hot water to take chill off water.....8 boiling kettles full later and jesse spencer the goldfish was belly up ummmmm lol but i took it out(there was steam coming off water btw) put it in coldwater in the bath....and it survived and i still have it lol


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

I had a black moore that I tried to dry with a towel when I was a kid, he lived for years after, lol


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

umm i had a stafford that killed someones pet rabbit  although the woman knew what staffs were like with small furies as she had a stafford her self  try opening a mouth like that and being 5 ft nothing lol poor lickle wabbit


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

awwwwww poor bunny wabbit


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

well i used to have a cat she got run over when she was about 2, she lived and then when she was about 7 she got runover again and died
R.I.P Elsa


----------



## gecko-mad (Mar 23, 2007)

Mum said that when i was little we lived in a flat and there was bungee jumping near us, you could see them from our flat. So i tied string round my cat and chucked it off the balcony! Mum managed to catch it and it survived.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Laura-LNV said:


> errr i have bad time with crickets also....they escape and end up hoovered up or squished or in cats belly.
> errr when i was little i waas cleaning goldfish out and mum said top it up with some hot water to take chill off water.....8 boiling kettles full later and jesse spencer the goldfish was belly up ummmmm lol but i took it out(there was steam coming off water btw) put it in coldwater in the bath....and it survived and i still have it lol


Oh my god.

I thought *I* was the only one who ever did something like that, though my newts didn't survive hot tap water... or at least, my mom and stepbrother didn't give them a chance to. They got "burial at sea" straight away.

However, my plecostomus DID survive three-year-old-me taking him out of the tank several times to pet him.


----------



## Stubby (Jan 30, 2007)

When I was about 7 or 8 I woke up in the middle of the night to hear strange crunching noises coming from somewhere very close by. 

Reached out and switched on bedside lamp turned over and came face to face with my cat who was sat on my pillow next to me with one of my stick insects sticking out her mouth. Staggering around over the duvet (thank god not under it) were my other stick insects all half eaten, missing limbs etc 

Cat had hidden under bed in the evening so we hadn't realised she was there, then she'd snuck out once the lights were out and got into the stick insect tank in the corner of the room, but of course being a cat she wanted somewhere nice and comfy to sit while she munched.

Naturally I screamed the place down...


----------



## skimpy (Nov 22, 2006)

eh, my dog (family springer spaniel still residing with folks), ran into a neighbours garden...they were in the garden with their cat...it chased the cat, which ran in the door and up the stairs, with Flyn on his tail...it did a leap of faith out the bedroom window and died 

Man that brings back real bad memories...


----------



## Marcus (Jul 4, 2007)

hmmmm, when i was younger i had a tropical fish tank with figure 8 puffers and little cambodian sharks none of them lived longer than a week and i kept replenishing the fish so it was kinda like Auschwitz for fish really lol!

On reflection now im older it was probably the water quality.


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Er, I had 2 stick insects when i was younger...... and I thought they had died as they wern't moving.. and being a bone idle teenager I left them where they was for weeks and the tank got all misty.......... so my mum thought she'd empty the tank when I was away for the weekend..... so she picked up the tank and took the lid off but got side tracked talking to my brother....... so she was stood there holding the tank in her arms without the lid........... next thing she knew she felt something on her face......... and looked down and was COVERED in hundreds of tiny stick insects ...... Lol wasn't allowed any more after that


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

i had a cat called sly that was run over by a land rover but survived with only a small graze on his nose (god knows how) only to be run over by a mini bus full of primary school kids a month later.. he was a daft cat, always sitting in the road and used to chase cars and run into table legs and stuff :/ 
Owen


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

You know what, thinking about it I have had some real close shaves with my pets over the years, I just was telling my pal about the day my collared got in the timor monitor's viv, which filled me with sheer horror...........

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/32308-dice-death.html


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

we nearly had a death bout 7 years back, our kitten sam rip though it would be a good idea to climb inside the tumbledryer because it was warm, my mum didnt see him and piled a load more washing in and she was just about to turn it on and the kittens head popped up to the glass, then he got run over a couple of years back


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

well i dont know were to start. after having animals for 15 years (all my life) and most of them getting on before i was born we have had a lot of disasters, from rabbits, to budgies, to dogs etc. but the latest was not fatal thank god but i thought it was. it was a few weeks back i was riding my eventer horse and he decided he didnt want to be ridden (known to be a little on the naughty side) so he decided to rear and buck and then bolt. i stayed on that as this is part of the normal riding routine with him. when he bolted we reached a gate. he decided he couldnt stop so the only way out was over the gate. so he made an attempt to jump over the gate post but failed. as a result of this he caught his leg on the side of the gate post and ripped it wright open. i was catapulted about 20ft (not messing) from the gate so i was quite dazed when landed, as i looked up i saw blood everywere and a horse with a seriously injured leg. then i was histerical so i didnt see much more until the vet came. the vet then put 40 staples in his leg and he has his whole leg bandaged for 6 weeks after. one experience i would never wish on anybody. thankfull he is ok now and i rode him for the second time after the accident today and he was good!!! 
many more disasters happened but i could blab on for ages.
thanks for listen to me little rant
lee


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

not me but my dad done this. We had a lovely budgie called Charlie (well we've had about 20 called charlie really. lol) and he was out and about in the living room and my dad walked in, the budgie made a B-line for the door, so my dad slammed it shut, decapitating Charlie. that was messy...


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

californiankinglover said:


> well i dont know were to start. after having animals for 15 years (all my life) and most of them getting on before i was born we have had a lot of disasters, from rabbits, to budgies, to dogs etc. but the latest was not fatal thank god but i thought it was. it was a few weeks back i was riding my eventer horse and he decided he didnt want to be ridden (known to be a little on the naughty side) so he decided to rear and buck and then bolt. i stayed on that as this is part of the normal riding routine with him. when he bolted we reached a gate. he decided he couldnt stop so the only way out was over the gate. so he made an attempt to jump over the gate post but failed. as a result of this he caught his leg on the side of the gate post and ripped it wright open. i was catapulted about 20ft (not messing) from the gate so i was quite dazed when landed, as i looked up i saw blood everywere and a horse with a seriously injured leg. then i was histerical so i didnt see much more until the vet came. the vet then put 40 staples in his leg and he has his whole leg bandaged for 6 weeks after. one experience i would never wish on anybody. thankfull he is ok now and i rode him for the second time after the accident today and he was good!!!
> many more disasters happened but i could blab on for ages.
> thanks for listen to me little rant
> lee


Aww Lee I hope he is feeling a bit better there is nothing worse than staples, my horse had 4 in his neck when he was attacked by a dog, needless to say the staples lasted all of about 5 minutes, it seems so barbaric they must irritate the hell out of em, but at least yours was a recoverable accident, hope he's able to continue eventing it would be tragic for him to be disabled doing what he does best. I just hope he spent his time off plotting ways to get you off without hurting himself, lol.


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

I used to have a huge black moor fish, who i left my neighbours to look after while i was away... along with a very large albino axolotyl who was in a separate tank.


While i was away the tank containing the black moor suffer a stress crack and started to leak so being helpful my neigbours put the black moor in with the axy.

I came home to a black moor with just one eye and a gaping eye socket and a very fat happy axy!


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

daikenkai said:


> not me but my dad done this. We had a lovely budgie called Charlie (well we've had about 20 called charlie really. lol) and he was out and about in the living room and my dad walked in, the budgie made a B-line for the door, so my dad slammed it shut, decapitating Charlie. that was messy...



eww yuck, reli?


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

I bought 2 yemens a little while ago. Have no sold the male. they were the fast chams for me. The shop i bought them from told me that i could keep them together. I bought 2 they was around 3 months old. I woke up morning after next when i got them and found the female dead. 

The shop offered me £25 off of another!


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

One of my cats got run over and i found her in a bag on my door step... 

My cat i've had for like 18 years has killed hampsters and fish. 
But he doesnt seem interested in the reptiles


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

My channel catfish once killed a heron. Such a shame I love both animals but the catfish lunged at the herons legs, thinking they were food. We took the heron to the rescue center but I haven't seen it sice, it used to be a regular.
Another one of mine is when my horse stood on the side of my face. I got a horse shoe make for a year.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Trice said:


> One of my cats got run over and i found her in a bag on my door step...
> 
> My cat i've had for like 18 years has killed hampsters and fish.
> But he doesnt seem interested in the reptiles


Be aware that can change. My cats seem terrified of my geckos... but finding pieces of escaped pet slow worm in my front hall (still squirming - ) is not the highlight of my life.

I wouldn't bet that, given enough time to 'get brave', my cats would go for anything but the larger snakes or the two bigger lizards.


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Think my only pet disaster was finding out my whole collection of Eastern Collared Lizards were male.. oh well..

Liz


----------



## yellow_rat_gal (Mar 24, 2007)

when I was a kid I killed a hamster through dehydration BY ACCIDENT!! lol

thought it was ok, and cleaned it out, but the sawdust had got into the water bottle and solidified (I didn't notice) so my poor lil hammy died  I still feel guilt about it 15 years later...


----------



## poshweiller (Nov 17, 2006)

my worst disaster and biggest mistake was my dog(rottie bitch) killing my tortoise around 3 years ago,found the dog in her bed with half a tortoise,i`d paid £240 pound for the tortoise 2 weeks before and had paid £250 for the rottie,the rottie i rehomed cos i couldn`t look at her after that so i lost around £500 in one day.lesson learned the hard way.dogs think tortoises are chewy stones!!


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

I bought a black lab, my first eva dog, named charlie, got him home and didnt think he seemed very puppy'ish...didnt want to play etc.....popped out to shop, when i got home, opened the door, calling his name, no response...pushed the door open and he managed to heave his body out his bed b4 being sick everywhere and colapsing......rushed him to a vet havin not even had him 24 hrs, he spent the next 3 weeks in a animal hospital, the breeder had sold him to me KNOWING he had parvo virus and had all her dogs culled as were also infected....£2000 in vet bills later, the infection managed to get into the area of his back leg where the drip was and infected that so he had to hav his leg removed......vets told me he shoulda died...but he made a full 3 legged recovery and was the strongest animal......AND MOST LOYAL....I have eva owned...dad said it was cuz he knew what I had done for him........we nicknamed him charlie tripod hehe


----------

